# Any WAI on a Corrado G60 here?



## rado4ever (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, Guys,
I am sort of a newbie in this. I have the chance to buy a WAI kit from Snowperformance at a very good price. I own a US Spec Corrado G60 with a lysholm supercharger ([email protected]) and a 16v head (BBM integration kit), with a BBM Air/Water intercooler. 
My question is this: have anyone tried a WAI on a non-turbo Corrado like mine? Any experiences? What are the pros and cons in my case?
Hope you can help me decide.
Manuel


----------

